# Wooded Wood Creepy Dolls



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

www.woodedwoods.com

Creepy and interesting.





































tons of others on the website.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Those are awesome creepy, thanks for posting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the last one the best, although I don't know that I'd want her in my house


----------



## Dark Star (Nov 6, 2007)

Very creepy...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I LOVE these dolls, especially the last one. I know just the perfect place for her!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

those look very creepy. don't need one in my house. Gotta love the twins doll.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are some creepy friggin' dolls! I love the stories that go with them on the site!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Awesome! Thanks for posting! I have a special spot in my heart for creepy-ass dolls! And an even better spot in my Haunt! hehe


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Those are definately very creepy.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Very cool. I too liked the back strories on her site. Interesting how she says they seem to pre exist and just choose to reveal themselves.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't think I'd sleep to well with one of those dolls in my room. I know, they'd be perfect for the guest room. That way our guests wouldn't wear out their welcome. Thanks for sharing the site with us.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

scareme said:


> I don't think I'd sleep to well with one of those dolls in my room. I know, they'd be perfect for the guest room. That way our guests wouldn't wear out their welcome. Thanks for sharing the site with us.


haha that's true.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Love her stuff. She leans toward gnawed off hands which you just gotta appreciate. Thanks for posting it!


----------

